# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Как сложилась ваша жизнь?

## JAHolper

По случаю отсутствующей активности на форуме задаю такой вот вопрос. Всё же интересно узнать в двух словах как у кого сложилась жизнь. Добились ли чего хотели? Что пережили? Какие извлекли уроки? Ну и на чем сфокусированы нынешние цели?

----------


## Mouse

Я сейчас в раздумьях: хочу поменять работу, ибо в нынешней ситуации не вижу перспектив и денег)))

----------

